# New chick being introduced to flock



## halcyonflorida (May 4, 2013)

She is about 8 weeks, all the others are 9 weeks. She is smaller, regardless. Anyway, introduced her via a dog cage in the run, and now she is loose with them (there are 9 chicks, she s the 10th). She is sitting by herself, and the others refuse to go near her, except when she eats, then the barred rocks peck her. She did sleep in a big pile with them in the coop yesterday, which is good.
How long until the others accept her?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

It varies. She'll find her way as they all grow together.


----------



## halcyonflorida (May 4, 2013)

Thanks. She is SO docile it worries me a bit. When I come into the run she comes over and hides under my legs.


----------



## LindaR (Aug 20, 2012)

It will take a while. I had 2 chicks that were 2-3 weeks younger then the others. I put them in with the others & the other chickens
picked on the 2 new ones. One chick disappeared, so I put the other one in a hutch by itself. I have now put this last chick in with
the others & it is doing pretty well. It still sets by itself, ect. They are now bigger than my Bantams, maybe 4 + months old.


----------

